

[Ask HN] Does mashable.com use wordpress.org? - botolo

I was checking mashable.com and I was wondering if the news website uses wordpress.org as their framework, like for example techcrunch.com. How can I find this out?
======
dylanhassinger
I thought Techcrunch used WordPress VIP, not Wordpress.org. Could be wrong

~~~
elclanrs
Mmmm... this seems irrelevant. I think OP is asking if it uses WordPress as a
platform not the actual server technology behind it. WordPress.org doesn't
provide hosting btw.

